# Oak Floor, also a maple



## sjt2000 (Dec 7, 2012)

Customer wants both sanded and painted white, anybody know anything that will last. As you know these oils aren't what they used to be, especially for horizontal surfaces.Thanks!!


----------



## finishesbykevyn (Apr 14, 2010)

sjt2000 said:


> Customer wants both sanded and painted white, anybody know anything that will last. As you know these oils aren't what they used to be, especially for horizontal surfaces.Thanks!!


I would trust the BM Advance on a floor. Good leveling properties and great adhesion as well. I've been using it on stairs with great results.


----------



## Center_line_Painting (Jun 4, 2017)

There's coatings that can take the abuse without peeling. like ppg breakthrough, advance, even something like a wb epoxy..
But a white painted wood floor? was this really thought out all that well? Do they plan to ensure everyone wears only socks? I can understand from a design perspective, but in practicality.....

Perhaps doing something like varathane over advance or breakthrough? Or using ppg aquapon wb? If it were me, I'd be leaning towards an epoxy and call up my reps for recommendations. Keeping the white looking fresh is a challenge just as much as the concerns about adhesion.


----------



## sayn3ver (Jan 9, 2010)

Do they like the wood showing through worn and weathered white washed look? Or are they looking for perfect white and to stay that way? Why cover up any hardwood with paint on a floor? 

a white floor/porch enamel with a recommended primer? 

Once sanded are the floors gapped? Will you need to grain/gap fill? The paint is going to crack at each joint I feel if the space isn't conditioned year round. You won't notice it on clear coats but are they aware it'll be noticable with a painted finish? 

What sheen are they looking for?


----------



## woodcoyote (Dec 30, 2012)

Prep correctly, clean dry and in sound condition.

My vote goes to tinted Rexthane, all day. It'll out perform any of the above mentioned products by miles. 

Cleaning of boot prints etc is the customers problem. Can't fix stupid. 

Good luck and post pictures of how it came out!


----------



## Center_line_Painting (Jun 4, 2017)

Rexthane for the win, but only if you've got yourself an in-line respirator built into the quote. 
That stuff is lethal.


----------

